# Bowfishing Reports?



## Parkerrhine (Jan 12, 2014)

I shot lake waco and it was very slow. Nothing but small gar. No carps

Shot somerville and the carp are shallow. Water is pretty dirty but look for rocks and you will find fish. Thinkin bout going back out tonight.

Went to riverside a few weeks ago and couldn't see anything it was so dirty. Seen dust from fish fleeing the scene but didn't shoot anything.

Anyone else have some reports?


----------



## 3CK (Oct 5, 2010)

Shot a smaller body of water about 3 weeks ago and smashed the gar, with a bonus carp and my first talapia. Ended with 54 fish.

Going to try them again tonight. Will post a report after that.


----------



## David. (Dec 14, 2012)

It's just getting good here in south Texas. The large carp are moving around. Give me a week or two and I'll post up a trophy.


----------

